# How many DPO did you get your BFP?



## Clarebear336

I thought this would be an interesting poll. Just select how many days after ovulation you were that you got your BFP!
(Makes a valuable post for women wondering when the most common stage is that women have gotten their BFP)


----------



## honey08

i was 12dpo with my son and this one, with this one i tested 9/10/11dpo and got negs ( v.v.vfaint line on 11dpo but thought it was an evap ) 

glx


----------



## Clarebear336

Thankyou honey, :)


----------



## Rosie Rose

I've voted 8-9 days! on 8dpo I got a faint positive on two supermarkets own brand (tesco and morrisons) and also a clear blue digital, I didn't use first morning urine either.


----------



## Sara35

Excellent post, I would love to know the results too :thumbup:


----------



## babygirlhall

8-9dpo asda own brand x


----------



## mummy2b2010

With my son i was 24dpo an did a test at 21 dpo and got a bfn so hope this helps ladies....i am currently 15dpo and still waiting for either af or bfp...keep ur fingers crosse for me xxx


----------



## monkers1984

13dpo I took the test in the afternoon!! I didnt test before this so might of got a positive earlier, I tested with tesco cheapy xx


----------



## future_numan

I got mine with Emily on DPO 10 but with a blood test.


----------



## AmandaBaby

I got a very faint positive at 8 DPO with a home-check. This was then confirmed at 9 DPO with a FRER :)


----------



## Rio

thought i had an evap at 8dpo with FRER, faint pink positive 9dpo with FRER and faint pos on boots own blue dye test. The one step IC tests didn't turn positive until 15dpo!!


----------



## 1liz9

11 dpo but I didn't test at 10 or 9. Tested at 8 and 11.


----------



## Clarebear336

Thankyou ladies! Keep those answers coming in.


----------



## snowangel187

With my daughter I wasn't tracking anything so I'm not sure how many dpo I was, but I got a BFP a week before my period was due.


----------



## Nat0619

11dpo for me :thumbup: But it was pretty clear and I hadn't tested earlier than this so reckon may have got one a day or two earlier.

Good thread :thumbup:


----------



## babytoes

Hi everyone... I tested yesterday, I was 9dpo... I used a cheap Boots own brand test and got a very very faint line. I wasn't sure if I was seeing things or if it could be a mistake so I rushed out and got a FRER test... again it was a very faint line. A few hours later I tested again with a Clear Blue digital test and got my BFP!!! So happy that its happened this quickly - and fingers crossed this will be our honeymoon baby! xx


----------



## wishingfor3rd

i got faint lines that gradually got darker starting at 9dpo and i confirmed today with a digital at 11dpo!!!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

ooh sorry! i used a frer, dollar store and the digital was the fr gold (for 5 days before period) and they all showed faints that got darker by the day


----------



## Sovereign

12 dpo with a frer x


----------



## snowangel187

wishingfor3rd said:


> i got faint lines that gradually got darker starting at 9dpo and i confirmed today with a digital at 11dpo!!!

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## Clarebear336

Lucky girls! :D I am 10DPO and still having BFN's. Not feeling good :/


----------



## jellybeanbaby

i got my bfp today 16dpo. i didn't test at all because i was scared of a bfn. 13-15dpo i was spotting so i thought that was af coming but my temps were still up. so i test EARLY this morning and a very dark positive showed up in less than 30 second. so i'm sure if i had took it earlier i would of got an early positive


----------



## TwoMummies

I have just a BFP on 11 DPO, tested neg on 8/9 and 10 DPO but BFP on 11 DPO :)

I used a Tesco own brand and a cheap brand from local chemist (Answer).

The cheapie ebay tests are still coming up negative for me.


----------



## mrskmp82

Tested + yesterday at 11 dpo with FRER. Was my first test this cycle and was very dark so prob would have shown earlier had I tested.


----------



## Clarebear336

Hmm, I am using ebay cheapies and still getting BFN's, maybe I should go get a FRER.. or just wait til AF.. Argh they need to make them cheaper :/


----------



## TwoMummies

Clarebear336 said:


> Hmm, I am using ebay cheapies and still getting BFN's, maybe I should go get a FRER.. or just wait til AF.. Argh they need to make them cheaper :/

I am still getting negatives on ebay cheapies but I used another brand called Answer and am getting really dark positives now.

It was only £2.99 as well so not an expensive one.

FRER are pretty expensive however.


----------



## Sara35

IC very very very faint at 10 dpo, so used FRER and it was clearly positive


----------



## Futuremommy1

i actually got a faint pos on a accu-clear at 7dpo but i looked at it an hour later so i didn't trust it. Did a digi at 8 dpo and it said negative so i did frer at 9dpo and got a positive and another digi at 9 and 10 dpo both positive


----------



## star19762011

I got mine 13 DPO with a clear blue digital that said 1-2 weeks, 2 days later, after a bleed I tested again (15 DPO) and it said 2-3 weeks  so now I've got everything crossed and just have to wait and see xxx


----------



## amelia26

10 dpo with a Boots own brand test (which is a blue dye test) - it was faint though.

Got a strong BFP on FRER later that day

11dpo on Sainsbury's Digital Test


I did get what looked like faint positives on IC on 8dpo and 9dpo but I wouldn't trust them -they had a faint line straight out the pack before using them


----------



## goldeelox8

8 DPO FRER!!! Confirmed Yesterday- 5 weeks 5 days :D


----------



## megangrohl

Did a test on 12 DPO and it was negative. Did one on 15 DPO and it was positive. Good luck!


----------



## dwiisiobaban

Bfp at 16 dpo with internet cheepy at first, the clear and simple brand, then clear blue!!! Well just to be sure!!


----------



## LadyRoy

9 with an internet cheapy


----------



## cherryglitter

internet cheapie. x


----------



## littlecharli

7dpo internet cheapy faint line..
8dpo internet cheapy faint line..
9dpo internet cheapy faint line
9dpo First response early test... clear BFP!


----------



## Christinapo

I was 10dpo with an IC. Tested in the afternoon and it was very very faint... But it was there. Of course have been testing everyday since until I see my doctor and its progressively getting darker everyday.


----------



## kka

Bump


----------



## Clarebear336

This is getting to be a valuable thread!


----------



## kka

I just got my positive Yesterday at about 11-12 DPO(I checked 11 on the poll) on a FRER.


----------



## mom22boys

Love this post! I was surprised tho that a lot of people got theirs at 8-9DPO!


----------



## PG5K

I am 13 dpo and got my bfp today using frer.
Very nervous as I'm worried about a chemical and maybe shouldn't have tested so early! Glad to hear of the sticky beans people have had.

Going to test with a cb digital tomorrow and if still bfp - tell my husband! Lol.


----------



## purplerat

I tested for my son at 15 DPO and got a BFN but then at 20 DPO got a BFP, though I had just come off the pill so im not sure if I had O'vd when I thought or anything. Currently 7 DPO and couldn't resist taking a test which was a BFN, I think I just show up late!


----------



## Angel baby

Bump


----------



## geckorachel

Got my BFP tonight with a morrison's own brand test 15miu at 10dpo :D


----------



## Angel baby

Bump


----------



## mnjhowell

12dpo with frer. Thought I might have had a line the night before on wondfo but really thought it was an evap.


----------



## impatientmumm

I posted 11dpo - this is my first little bean - I used a FRER and actually the line came up straight away and was quite dark so I probably would have got my bfp sooner if I had tested xxx


----------



## Gitlost80

Well based on all these answers....I will be testing on day 9 and up! I just bought 5 $store tests to feed my addiction,I havent even ovulated yet,lol. This thread isnt helping me with self control :winkwink:


----------



## v2007

BFP CD37 DPO 14.

IC followed by FRER followed by CB digi. 

V xx


----------



## letia659

with my son Zander I got a BFP on 11 dpo but I didnt test any sooner than that the Dr office picked it up at 12dpo :) yes I went in as soon as I found out :lol: but I was on cd40+ but I knew when I O'd :)


----------



## heavenly

Very interesting thread, thank you!

I am 11DPO, AF is due this weekend. I am waiting as long as I can to test.


----------



## angel2010

I got my bfp at 12 dpo but didn't try sooner. I used a frer.


----------



## froliky2011

I think there is a difference between a digital BFP and the two lines BFP. I got a negative on 11 dpo with digital and a positive on 12 dpo but I wonder if I would have got a faint positive with the other tests yesterday?


----------



## heavenly

I am 13DPO, am waiting til tomorrow. Have got an FRER.


----------



## elisamarie

9 dpo with frer and wondfo 10miu


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck Heavenly & Elisamarie!!! I wish you all the baby dust in the world!!


----------



## princess_1991

Very very faint line at 4dp5dt (4 days past 5 day transfer, ivf) so kinda 9dpo with a frer, and got darker everyday :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

14 dpo with frer got 2 faint but pink lines right at the 10 minute mark thinking they were evaps.
19 dpo with frer definite positive within 2 minutes.
21 dpo with digi...Big YES!!!!


----------



## heavenly

Well I got a BFN this morning on 14DPO, no AF yet. I am clinging onto the hope that I could have had late implantation.

But, in reality, I am pretty sure it's onwards and upwards to Fertile Feb!!


----------



## Nitengale

Bump


----------



## tickledpink3

I got a bpf 12 dpo with an internet cheapie then confirmed it with a FRER


----------



## Lovebotlass17

:bfp: at 9 DPO. It was really faint, and I mean FAINT, and I used Wondfo Test Strip (pink handle) from Amazon.com! Whoo!


----------



## Nitengale

Congrats Lovebot!


----------



## emandnige

I got a very faint line this morning onan IC and I think I'm 8dpo so very early days not telling OH yet as only mc 3 weeks ago
An dont wanna worry him will keep testing till they get darker.. Congrats everyone :)

Feeling preggers again but also feel AF Is mins away si who know maybe it was a
Evap....


----------



## ladybug245

Mine was 11/12 dpo, and it was DARK. I didn't think to test before that, because I hadn't felt any symptoms at all. (at ALL).


----------



## Glowbug

Hey!!!! Got a
Light crazy light line at 13dpo and a noticable line 14dpo 

Good luck! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I was 10 dpo


----------

